# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Mirëmbajtja dhe pastrimi i CD, DVD

## edspace

Disqet Kompakt (compact disc) ose shkurt CD, janë relativisht të fortë por nga pakujdesia e përdoruesve ato mund të bëhen pis ose të dëmtohen dhe këto shkaktojnë ndalesën e kengëve ose humbjen e informacionit të ruajtur. Përdorimi i shpeshtë i CD-ve të gërvishtur, ose të pistë me pluhura dëmtojnë edhe lentet e aparateve të ndryshme si CD-Player, DVD-Player, Kompjuterave, etj. Për të shmangur këto probleme dhe për të zgjatur jetën e aparatëve, këshillohet që CD të mbahen me kujdes dhe të pastrohen mirë para përdorimit. 

*Mirëmbajtja e CD*
- Mbajini gjithnjë në kasetat plastike ose xhepat prej letre/rrobe. 
- Mbajini në temperatura normale, larg vendeve me lagështirë, larg rrezeve të diellit.
- Mos i vendosni në sipërfaqe ku mund të përthyen ose deformohen. 
- Mos i vendosni në sipërfaqe të ashpërta ose me pluhura. 

*Përdorimi*
- CD duhen prekur vetëm nga vrima në qëndër ose nga anët.
- Mos i prekni dhe mos lini shënja gishtash. 
- Mos i përthyeni dhe mos i deformoni. 
- Mos shkruani me laps, stilolaps dhe sende të tjera të mprehta.
- Për të shkruar mbi CD përdorni vetëm penelat me majë të butë prej rrobe ose sfungjeri.

*Pastrimi*
Në dyqan mund të gjeni peceta dhe solucione të posaçme për pastrimin e CD por të njëjtat materiale mund ti keni në shtëpi. 
Për solucionet e gatshme duhet të ndiqni udhëzimet e fabrikës. Solucioni hidhet gjithnjë mbi pecetë dhe pastaj peceta përdoret për të fshirë lehtë CD. Mos e hidhni solucionin direkt mbi CD. 

1. Vendoseni CD mbi një sipërfaqe të lëmuar ose rrobë të butë (jo statike) dhe mbajeni në vend duke e kapur nga anët. 
2. Me dorën tjetër fshijeni lehtë me një pecetë të butë (jo statike) si ajo që përdoret për pastrimin e syzeve ose monitorëve. Në qoftë se nuk keni pecetë prej rrobe, mund të përdorni kartpeceta të buta higjenike pa push.
3. Fërkimi bëhet duke filluar nga qëndra dhe duke vazhduar drejt anës së rrethit duke përshkuar rrezen. Mos e fërkoni në formë rrethi. 
4. Vazhdojeni fërkimin deri sa të zhduken shënjat e gishtave, njollat, pluhuri dhe pisllëqe të tjera. Në qoftë se njollat nuk dalin, peceta mund të njomet me pak ujë të vakët. Mos përdorni alkool, vajra, apo solucione të tjera sepse këto mund të depërtojnë sipërfaqen e CD dhe dëmtojnë informacionin. Kur të mbaroni pastrimin, sipërfaqja duhet të jetë e thatë dhe pa njolla.  

Këshilla më lart janë të vlefshme edhe për miniCD dhe DVD. 

Në vazhdim mund të shikoni edhe ilustrimet e hapave më lart.

----------


## ElMajico

> Disqet Kompakt (compact disc) ose shkurt CD, janë relativisht të fortë por nga pakujdesia e përdoruesve ato mund të bëhen pis ose të dëmtohen dhe këto shkaktojnë ndalesën e kengëve ose humbjen e informacionit të ruajtur. Përdorimi i shpeshtë i CD-ve të gërvishtur, ose të pistë me pluhura dëmtojnë edhe *lentet e aparateve të ndryshme si CD-Player, DVD-Player, Kompjuterave*, etj. Për të shmangur këto probleme dhe për të zgjatur jetën e aparatëve, këshillohet që CD të mbahen me kujdes dhe të pastrohen mirë para përdorimit.


Ne lidhej me lentet e aparateve te ndryshme vecanerisht per PC,kam vene re (ne qendrat informatike) compact disqe qe sherbejne per pastrimin e lenteve.Personalisht nuk e kam perdorur ndonjehere por duke lexuar manualin pas diskut tregohet se perdoret thjesht si Cd normal.Duke lexuar kete teme me lindi kurioziteti te pyes a eshte i domosdoshem ky CD per njesine optike ??..

----------


## PINK

Meqe ra fjala Ed ..... pse gjithmone me gervishten CD mua ... edhe ndonese nuk i nxjerr fare nga CD - Player- i i makines ??

nje rast konkret  .. i mora CD nje mikut tim (WSF ) me kenge shqip .... pak nga qefi qe kisha vite pa degjuar muzike shqipe .. mund te them se per 1 jave rresht mund ta kem deshuar ate  CD ... cdo dite ne makine  ( gjithsej gjithsej 1 ore max  ne dite ) ...
dhe ne fund te javes ... cte shoh .. u gervish ne njeren nga kenget .. u prish me nje fjale .. arsye-ja ??? si e shpjegon ti ?

po keshtu me ka ndodhur dhe me nja 2 CD te tjera ... 

Pershendetje ..

----------


## edspace

Lentja është e vështirë për t'u pastruar, prandaj duhet treguar kujdes që të mos futësh CD të pistë ose me pluhura në aparatet që përdorni. CD e pastrimit nuk bëjnë keq, por nuk është nevoja e pastrimit nqs nuk ke vënë re probleme. 

Problemi që ka përmëndur PINK mendoj se vjen nga pluhurat që mund të ketë marrë aparati brënda dhe gjatë rotullimit të CD, shkaktohen edhe gërvishtje. Ndonjëherë edhe pluhurat duken si gërvishtje, prandaj provo të pastrosh CD dhe besoj se gërvishtjet do zhduken. Nqs aparati po dëmton CD, atëherë mund të provosh një pastrim të lentes me CD-të e posaçme që ka përmëndur ElMajico më lart. Këto mund t'i gjesh në dyqane me paisje elektronike. 

Para se të luash CD, pastroi pluhurat nga të dyja anët. 

Ja disa rezultate nga google, sa për shëmbull: 
http://www.google.com/froogle?scorin...d+lens+cleaner

----------


## ElMajico

Faleminderit per pergjigjen deri tani nuk kam patur probleme fare po ia kurioziteti sepse kur pyes neper qendra informatike ata ku te shesin sa me shume dhe ta bejne gjithcka te domosdoshme kur varet nga lloji i problemit qe ke....

ndersa ty PINK mund te them rreth problemit tend (pasi me ka ndodhur personalisht) pasi te provosh ato me siper qe thote Edi dhe nuk zgjidh pune,do te thote qe autostereo yt ka mbaruar dhe me mire se ta rregulloje mund te blesh nje tjeter.Autoradio qe kam patur me pare per nje jave me jepte disqet ne dore te shkaterruar komplet derisa u detyrova e nderrova.

Dhe disqet tashme te gervishur te mund ti perdoresh sa me pak ose aspak nese eshte e mundur se demtojne akoma me tej lenten e Pc ose te nje stereo qe mund te kesh ne shtepi etj...

----------


## PINK

Faleminderit te dyve ..  Ed dhe ElMajico ..

do ta provoj njehere ta pastroj sic tha Edi ... por sa per aparatin - CD playerin Elmajico jam e sigurte qe eshte mese ne rregull ... se nuk eshte me shume se 1 vit i vjeter ..
Prandaj dhe me habit fakti qe ato gervishten .. kur aparati eshte i ri akoma ..

megjithate ju falenderoj per ndihmen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Per Cd playerat e makinave,rregulli nr 1,kurre nuk duhet futur CD ne CD Player kur makina eshte ne levizje.Gjithashtu edhe kur hiqet,nuk duhet hequr kur makina leviz.Sistemi i amortizatoreve te rrotave makines(shocks) mund te ndikoje per keq,ne CD,mund te shkaktoje gervishje ne CD.Ne kushte normale amortizatoret ne rrota,zbusin goditjet ulje ngritjet e makines kur ajo kalon ne segmente te deformuara,demtuara ne rruge.Kur amortizatoret dobsohen,rriten lekundjet vertikale te makinese gjate udhetimit,kjo mund te ndikoje ne gervishje te CD.
Ndikon lloji i CD Playerit.CD playerat e rinj mund te jene me difekte ,probleme ne dizenjo.Mund te kete difekt kontrollori,chipsi elektronik brenda CD playerit qe drejton gjithe aktivitetin e CD Playerit.Vete ky qark elektronik ka nje driver,program te vogel qe leshon instruksione bazuar ne marrjen e rrymes elektrike,milivoltazheve dhe miliampereve.Nqs driveri ka nje difekt shume shume te vogel,ai mund te shkaktoje prishjen e CD-se.Keto lloj drivera quhen firmware.
Sipas modelit te CD playerit qe ke duhet pare te faqja e manifaktures se CD Playerit per ndonje firmware update.
Mund te jete problemi i ndryshimit te voltazhit dhe ampereve kur cd playeri luan.
Lekundjet e voltazhit ,sado te vogla ndikojne per keq,mund te prishin CD.Nje difekt i tille mund te regullohet te servisi i dyqanit .Ato i bejne nje kontroll per rrymen me Multimeter.Quhet kalibrim Fuqie.
Mund te jete problem mekanik.Vete Cd playeri ka nje pjese qe futet te brima e CD
dhe e mberthen.Kur kjo pjese nuk ka nje precizion te sakte te mbajtjes,mberthimit
gjate kohes qe cd luan,ose nuk eshte shume ne qender,atehere kjo mund te shkaktoje,drithje vertikale te vogla te cd-se dhe gervishje.Fleta e CD-se normalisht kur rrotullohet nuk duhet te pesoje asnje drithje,tundje ne  drejtim vertikal.Keto gervishje te kane ndodhur ne 3 CD.A jane CD-te te te njejtit tip?psh CD Memorex,TDK.Ne qofte se te ka ndodhur te tre CD te te njejtit tip memorex,atehere ,kjo ndodh pasi cd-ja ka specifika audio jo tamam ashtu sic i kerkon CD Playeri.Specifikat audio mund te gjenden tek REDBook,qe jep me saktesi specifikat audio te nje tipi CD,bazuar ne etiketen.Me nje fjale Cd playeri qe ke nuk i "pelqen"nje kategori CD-sh dhe mire eshte qe ato mos te perdoren.
Ne qofte se CD playeri luan mire dhe nuk ka histori gervishjesh per CD Sony atehere duhen perdorur CD Sony.Makina eshte ambjenti me i keq dhe me i rrezikshem per te luajtur CD.Ka luhatje me te medha te temperatures,lageshtise ajrore.Cd Playerat e prodhuar ne pergjithsi nuk kalojne ne testim te forte,per rezistence dhe cilesi pune,keshtu qe nuk jane perfekt,pa folur per problemet me driverat qe mund te kene.Lenja e CD-ve ne makine hapur,ndikon shume keq,pasi cd-ja i thith me shpejt pluhurat dhe lageshtine.Shancet per kontaktet me rrezet e diellit direkte jane me te medha.Duhen mbajtur ne Cd mbajtesen e vet origjinale ose zarf Cd-sh letre.Cd ja kur futet ne CD player nuk duhet kapur me dore si nje pjate guzhine,por te hapet pellemba e dores dhe majat e gishtave ta mberthejne CD-ne nga periferia.Kjo eviton lenje shenja gishtash ne siperfaqe.Ndikon shume edhe cilesia  qe ka vete CD-ja.CD-te kane nje shtrese shume te holle ne siperfaqe qe reflekton driten.Kjo shtrese ne disa lloj cd-sh eshte me cilesi me te dobet,e krijuar me material me cmim te lire dhe rezistence te ulet.
Shenja me tipike kur nje CD-je i ka ardhur koha per tu pastruar eshte kur e degjon nje kenge nga fillimi,ndjen qe kenga nuk vazhdon normalisht,por ben kapercime.Fillon kenga pastaj papritur kalon te pjesa e refrenit te kenges,ose ne fund te kenges,ose kalon menjehere te nje kenge tjeter.Kjo ndodh pasi sektore te diskut,nuk e reflektojne mire rrezen e drites qe leshon koka lazer,pasi sektori ka pluhur eshte i ndotur pak.Per pasoje Koka e Lazerit brenda CD Playerit qe lexon CD,i ben kapercim ,injoron pjese te ndotura dhe vazhdon lexon nje sektor,me te paster.Ne raste ndotjeje sidomos ne periferi te CD-se,mund te ndodh qe CD te mos luaje kenge fare,dmth koka e lazerit ngec ne lexim qe ne trakun e pare te kenges.Gervishjet e holla sa fija e flokut mund te rregullohen
duke aplikuar te vija Vazeline(ose njihet edhe me emrin petroleum jelly),lihet 4-5 minuta dhe fshihet.Pastaj ne CD player mund ta degjosh kengen qe ka gervishjen pa problem.Materiale te tjera qe mund te aplikohen me sukses jane gjithe produktet dyll,dyll makinash,dyll parketi, dyll dyshemesh etj.Mund te perdoret dhe nje pajisje e vecante qe rregullon gervishjet.Quhet Skip doktor si ne figuren poshte.Vlen per rastet kur ka shume cd per tu riparuar.Mire eshte qe ketyre CD-ve tu behet nje kopje e kengeve ne kompjuter.Per ti marre kenget nga CD-ja dhe futur ne kompjuter mund te perdoret programi BadCopy Pro,ose ndonje program tjeter CD Audio ripper.Gervishjet e thella intensive e nxjerrin CD-ne jashte perdorimit,nuk mund te riparohen.Duhet perdoret programi Bad copy pro per tja marre kenget dhe futur ne kompjuter.Prej andej me ndonje program djeges si Nero mund te besh nje CD me kenget te re.Pajisja poshte ne figure rregullon pikerisht gervishjet e cd-ve.(Skip Doctor)

----------


## Jonian

Cuna, rrofshi per keto informacione. Une ne fakt kam nje problem me disa prej CD-ve te mia. I lashe gjate veres nja tre dite ne makine dhe pastaj nuk punonin me, i kishte djegur dielli. Di njeri ndonje program apo ndonje menyre rrethanore se si mund t'i rregulloj? Ato CD qe kane mbetur te sakta po i hedh ne kompjuter, por keto qe u dogjen, as kompjuteri nuk tregon sikur kane kenge, sa here qe ve CD ne kompjuter me kerkon qe t'i riformatoj.

Faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Gjej dhe merr Bad copy Pro.Te mbaron pune.Kam pasur nja dy raste me Cd te djegura(jo nga dielli),cd te djegura me Nero,dhe nuk i njihte fare CD ROM playeri.Bad Copy Pro arriti qe te nxirrte videot  nga CD-te qe nuk luanin dhe i futi ne nje direktori ne kompjuter.Pastaj i dogja me Nero,ne CD te reja boshe.U Dogjen dhe tani punojne ne rregull. http://www.jufsoft.com/badcopy/

----------


## 3rror21

> Meqe ra fjala Ed ..... pse gjithmone me gervishten CD mua ... edhe ndonese nuk i nxjerr fare nga CD - Player- i i makines ??
> 
> nje rast konkret  .. i mora CD nje mikut tim (WSF ) me kenge shqip .... pak nga qefi qe kisha vite pa degjuar muzike shqipe .. mund te them se per 1 jave rresht mund ta kem deshuar ate  CD ... cdo dite ne makine  ( gjithsej gjithsej 1 ore max  ne dite ) ...
> dhe ne fund te javes ... cte shoh .. u gervish ne njeren nga kenget .. u prish me nje fjale .. arsye-ja ??? si e shpjegon ti ?
> 
> po keshtu me ka ndodhur dhe me nja 2 CD te tjera ... 
> 
> Pershendetje ..



ka raste qe cd mund te demtohen edhe duke mos u perdorur dmth kur ka lageshtire fillojne e zene kerpudha qe e demtojne shume deri tani skam degjuar ndonje gje qe e parandalon....pervecse te mos i mbash cd ne vende te lageshta..........
ciao

----------


## PINK

> Per Cd playerat e makinave,rregulli nr 1,kurre nuk duhet futur CD ne CD Player kur makina eshte ne levizje.Gjithashtu edhe kur hiqet,nuk duhet hequr kur makina leviz.Sistemi i amortizatoreve te rrotave makines(shocks) mund te ndikoje per keq,ne CD,mund te shkaktoje gervishje ne CD.Ne kushte normale amortizatoret ne rrota,zbusin goditjet ulje ngritjet e makines kur ajo kalon ne segmente te deformuara,demtuara ne rruge.Kur amortizatoret dobsohen,rriten lekundjet vertikale te makinese gjate udhetimit,kjo mund te ndikoje ne gervishje te CD.


Ne fakt me kishin thene me pare qe kur e fik dhe ndez makinen eshte mire qe CD Playeri te jete i fikur .. po k'te se dija qe kur makina eshte ne levizje nuk duhen nxjerre dhe futur CD ...po atehere Beno si duhet me ja be kur je duke drive dhe do me nderru CD ... te ndalosh thua ti ??

----------


## kiki_gj

tung 
te gjithe e dim se mirmbajtja e CD me makina te ndrysh me sjell e nuk sjell efekt, por dua te ju tregoj nje fshtesi do te duket qesharake por eshte e vertet.
Mirmbajtja e Cd eshte edhe nje menyre:
Me nje fas te but pastroni me Past te dhembeve cd dhe do te funksionoj.
Dhe menyra e dyte eshte te perdorni vajin i te cilin e perdorin shitesit e syzev optike dhe me te pastroni.

----------


## benseven11

> tung 
> te gjithe e dim se mirmbajtja e CD me makina te ndrysh me sjell e nuk sjell efekt, por dua te ju tregoj nje fshtesi do te duket qesharake por eshte e vertet.
> Mirmbajtja e Cd eshte edhe nje menyre:
> Me nje fas te but pastroni me Past te dhembeve cd dhe do te funksionoj.
> Dhe menyra e dyte eshte te perdorni vajin i te cilin e perdorin shitesit e syzev optike dhe me te pastroni.


Pasta e dhembeve po te perdoret ne nje rast te rralle per gervishje ose pastrim nuk eshte problem.Nuk rekomandohet te perdoret shpesh pasi ka veti gerryese dhe mund te prishe cipen,shtresen e holle te siperfaqes se CD.Vaji eshte vaj.Vaji me ferkim vertet mund te shkule papasterti te vjetra ne objekte te ngurte.Vete vaji ndot,keshtu qe "pastrimi" i CD me vaj do kerkoje larje te cd -se me sapun per te heq vajin.Nuk eshte pastrim qe ja vlen te behet.Nuk ka llogjike.Te kerkosh te heqesh ndotjet nga traket e siperfaqes se cd kur ne te njejten kohe vete vaji,ndot siperfaqen dhe mund te krijoje probleme ne lexim nga koka e lazerit.

----------


## kiki_gj

> Pasta e dhembeve po te perdoret ne nje rast te rralle per gervishje ose pastrim nuk eshte problem.Nuk rekomandohet te perdoret shpesh pasi ka veti gerryese dhe mund te prishe cipen,shtresen e holle te siperfaqes se CD.Vaji eshte vaj.Vaji me ferkim vertet mund te shkule papasterti te vjetra ne objekte te ngurte.Vete vaji ndot,keshtu qe "pastrimi" i CD me vaj do kerkoje larje te cd -se me sapun per te heq vajin.Nuk eshte pastrim qe ja vlen te behet.Nuk ka llogjike.Te kerkosh te heqesh ndotjet nga traket e siperfaqes se cd kur ne te njejten kohe vete vaji,ndot siperfaqen dhe mund te krijoje probleme ne lexim nga koka e lazerit.



benseven11 ky nuk eshte rekomandim i imi personal por eshte kjo e dhen nga ekspert te huaj.
ndersa tek vaji jemi keqkuptuar nuk eshte vaj por eshte me teper lend i cili perdoret nga shitoret ne te cilat behet shitja e syzev optike te cilet perdorin nje leng ta quaj i cili sherben per pastrimin e syseve dhe logjikisht nuk eshte vaj(yndyr).

----------


## Jonidajona

Ju lutem dua te ju bej nje pyetje : kur duam te kopjojme nje cd me kenge dhe ai eshte i ngadalesuar si mund te veprojme ne kete raste ? Faleminderit

----------


## pranvera bica

Edhe une dua te bej nje pyetje ,me nxehet shume lap-topi cfare duhet te bej?

----------

